# HLA SnowWing cutting edge wear



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Question on when to change the cutting edge. I'm assuming it should be changed when it gets down to the mowboard but there is two pieces of plate steel, one on each end that hang below the mowboard. Not sure if they are wear markers or what. Are they meant to wear? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I would let it run down to the wear edge. It seems if you let them run down to far your trip mechanism is very close to the ground in the rear. Our equipment sits on site so we change ours if we are in doubt it lasting the season. On edit, I don't really remember our wear edge sitting down that low, it looks as though you can wear quite a bit of that off.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

The main edges are reversible, just flip them over,the wing edges look new.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

schrader;1423657 said:


> The main edges are reversible, just flip them over,the wing edges look new.


I'm hoping that was kind of a given.  You can also buy the exact same edges for 1/2 the price aftermarket.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

JD Dave;1423636 said:


> I would let it run down to the wear edge. It seems if you let them run down to far your trip mechanism is very close to the ground in the rear. Our equipment sits on site so we change ours if we are in doubt it lasting the season. On edit, I don't really remember our wear edge sitting down that low, it looks as though you can wear quite a bit of that off.


Dave, what are you calling the wear edge?



schrader;1423657 said:


> The main edges are reversible, just flip them over,the wing edges look new.


Yes flipping the edge is a given, but that edge does not have a lot of hrs on it.



JD Dave;1423663 said:


> I'm hoping that was kind of a given.  You can also buy the exact same edges for 1/2 the price aftermarket.


Yes, I checked into replacement cutting edges and I about fell over. I did do some checking for aftermarket and found that I can replace the main edge for about half the cost but not sure about the wings. How long do the wing edges last?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

if its wearing on back side before cutting edge was worn out then the pitch of plow is wrong Needs be tilt forward more when plowing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenmtboy;1423740 said:


> Dave, what are you calling the wear edge?
> 
> Yes flipping the edge is a given, but that edge does not have a lot of hrs on it.
> 
> Yes, I checked into replacement cutting edges and I about fell over. I did do some checking for aftermarket and found that I can replace the main edge for about half the cost but not sure about the wings. How long do the wing edges last?


The thing you call the steel plate wear. I wouldn't worry about how far to run it down as you'll know when you get there. Wing edges generally will last the life of both sides of the cutting edge.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Antlerart06;1423909 said:


> if its wearing on back side before cutting edge was worn out then the pitch of plow is wrong Needs be tilt forward more when plowing





JD Dave;1423932 said:


> The thing you call the steel plate wear. I wouldn't worry about how far to run it down as you'll know when you get there. Wing edges generally will last the life of both sides of the cutting edge.


Thanks JD and Antlerart. Their is only about 20hrs on that edge, I would hope it would wear longer then that before having to reverse it. I have been paying attention to the pitch to make sure it is not rolled back to far. At this point the only way not to have the wear plates hit is to roll it forward passed where I think it should be.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenmtboy;1423740 said:


> Dave, what are you calling the wear edge?
> 
> Yes flipping the edge is a given, but that edge does not have a lot of hrs on it.
> 
> Yes, I checked into replacement cutting edges and I about fell over. I did do some checking for aftermarket and found that I can replace the main edge for about half the cost but not sure about the wings. How long do the wing edges last?





Greenmtboy;1424229 said:


> Thanks JD and Antlerart. Their is only about 20hrs on that edge, I would hope it would wear longer then that before having to reverse it. I have been paying attention to the pitch to make sure it is not rolled back to far. At this point the only way not to have the wear plates hit is to roll it forward passed where I think it should be.


If you set your skid plates a little higher it might help as you really shouldn't have them touching when plowing.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

JD Dave;1424245 said:


> If you set your skid plates a little higher it might help as you really shouldn't have them touching when plowing.


Do you leave your skid plates on or do you remove them? I took a few more pic's of how much lower those wear plates are.This is normally how I try to run the plow, rolled ahead just a bit. Should I roll it ahead even more to keep it from wearing the wear plates?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1424468 said:


> Do you leave your skid plates on or do you remove them? I took a few more pic's of how much lower those wear plates are.This is normally how I try to run the plow, rolled ahead just a bit. Should I roll it ahead even more to keep it from wearing the wear plates?


Need to lower your shoes Its laying back to far Then your cutting edge will wear flat
I dont even own one but from what I see its pitch back to far Think that part on the trip edge is a protector for the trip edge 
In long term I replace the skid shoes with wheels Every time you replace the edge you going have replace the skid shoes be more money going down the drain


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1424594 said:


> Need to lower your shoes Its laying back to far Then your cutting edge will wear flat
> I dont even own one but from what I see its pitch back to far Think that part on the trip edge is a protector for the trip edge
> In long term I replace the skid shoes with wheels Every time you replace the edge you going have replace the skid shoes be more money going down the drain


Have you ever ran a wing plow before? If you have operators they tend to have them to far forward then back and that wears the wing edges funny and I've seen guys actually wear into the wings. Personally I'd take at least 1 maybe 2 spacers off the shoes and when your runniing it if you can see the shoe marks tilt it forward a bit. Most guys around here don't run shoes on them at all but I like them to protect the rear of the blade. I have 8 or so of these blades and this is the 9th season for some of them so I have a little knowledge about them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenmtboy;1424468 said:


> Do you leave your skid plates on or do you remove them? I took a few more pic's of how much lower those wear plates are.This is normally how I try to run the plow, rolled ahead just a bit. Should I roll it ahead even more to keep it from wearing the wear plates?


I can tell by the pic 100% you need to raise your shoes as your blade is tipped forward to much. I also think the wear edge under the blade is to stop the snow trail between the wing edges but I could be wrong. Your blade is a newer style as mine do not have that piece and people have complained about them leaving a small trail.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1424611 said:


> Have you ever ran a wing plow before? If you have operators they tend to have them to far forward then back and that wears the wing edges funny and I've seen guys actually wear into the wings. Personally I'd take at least 1 maybe 2 spacers off the shoes and when your runniing it if you can see the shoe marks tilt it forward a bit. Most guys around here don't run shoes on them at all but I like them to protect the rear of the blade. I have 8 or so of these blades and this is the 9th season for some of them so I have a little knowledge about them.


O yes Had them since 83 And his plow is pitch back to far if he raise his shoes up it will wear more on the trip edge Needs lower the shoes to pitch the plow forward And adjust the wings if you can 
I never own that brand of plow


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1424627 said:


> O yes Had them since 83 And his plow is pitch back to far if he raise his shoes up it will wear more on the trip edge Needs lower the shoes to pitch the plow forward And adjust the wings if you can
> I never own that brand of plow


You had wing plows in MO back in 83? Funny wing plows did come out about 30 years ago but they were only in Quebec and most of US still hasn't even heard of them but you had them in 83. I'll take your word for it. You can tell in the last pic of the wing that the blade is leaning a little to far forward but you think it should go more forward? So who's wing plow were you running in 83?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

JD Dave;1424611 said:


> Have you ever ran a wing plow before? If you have operators they tend to have them to far forward then back and that wears the wing edges funny and I've seen guys actually wear into the wings. Personally I'd take at least 1 maybe 2 spacers off the shoes and when your runniing it if you can see the shoe marks tilt it forward a bit. Most guys around here don't run shoes on them at all but I like them to protect the rear of the blade. I have 8 or so of these blades and this is the 9th season for some of them so I have a little knowledge about them.





JD Dave;1424614 said:


> I can tell by the pic 100% you need to raise your shoes as your blade is tipped forward to much. I also think the wear edge under the blade is to stop the snow trail between the wing edges but I could be wrong. Your blade is a newer style as mine do not have that piece and people have complained about them leaving a small trail.


OK, just so I get this right. You are saying to remove one or two spacers from the bottom of the shoes and that in return will raise the skid shoe and allow me to roll or tip the plow back, is that right? If I do that the wear plates will be in contact with the ground most or all the time. Would you agree that there is a lot of wear left on the cutting edge?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1424638 said:


> You had wing plows in MO back in 83? Funny wing plows did come out about 30 years ago but they were only in Quebec and most of US still hasn't even heard of them but you had them in 83. I'll take your word for it. You can tell in the last pic of the wing that the blade is leaning a little to far forward but you think it should go more forward? So who's wing plow were you running in 83?


I was building my own You call them wings I called mine Sideboards For trucks and tractors and skidsteers Mine was made for full trip plows

You look at the pic wearing on the trip edge if you raise the shoes what will that do wear more on the trip edge That isnt hard to see 
I see the wing pic Wing needs be adjusted to the plow

Like I said I dont own that brand of plow Im comment on the pics from what I see


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1424656 said:


> I was building my own You call them wings I called mine Sideboards For trucks and tractors and skidsteers Mine was made for full trip plows
> 
> You look at the pic wearing on the trip edge if you raise the shoes what will that do wear more on the trip edge That isnt hard to see
> I see the wing pic Wing needs be adjusted to the plow
> ...


I had pushers back then but not wing plows. Wing plows have hydraulic wings that rotate 180 degrees. The wings edges on the Horst float up and down and if you have them rolled to far forward it can't you a great deal of grief if you ever come in contact with a curb or steep grade.

To the OP yes take 1 spacer out and try it. I think you'll just have to wear down the edges on the bottom of the blade, your cutting edge is still like new from what I can see and you must be running it at the correct angle because your wing edges have worn evenly.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just look it up plow should be pitch at 35 degrees


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1424718 said:


> Just look it up plow should be pitch at 35 degrees


So looking at the last pic posted would you say that's more or less then 35 degrees?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1424734 said:


> So looking at the last pic posted would you say that's more or less then 35 degrees?


 way its sitting looks like more Im not there to check it but looks to be close
Are the wings adjustable
To me looks like a poor design on that part of the plow if it was pitch forward more you wouldnt wear on the trip edge
I know my plow I have that is a trip edge(not HLA) is set at 70 degree if was at 35 be grinding on the trip springs
They must have a reason they want you wear on the trip edge I tried call the factory but I had leave my number for call back I was going ask there reason they want you wear on the trip edge I'll have wait to find out


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1424775 said:


> way its sitting looks like more Im not there to check it but looks to be close
> Are the wings adjustable
> To me looks like a poor design on that part of the plow if it was pitch forward more you wouldnt wear on the trip edge
> I know my plow I have that is a trip edge(not HLA) is set at 70 degree if was at 35 be grinding on the trip springs
> They must have a reason they want you wear on the trip edge I tried call the factory but I had leave my number for call back I was going ask there reason they want you wear on the trip edge I'll have wait to find out


The plow works fine and they have more then 5000 snowings out working plus another 5-10,000 pushers and angle plows out working. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel I'm just trying to relay personal experience. The wings aren't adjustable but the cutting edge floats up and about 6" and I can tell by the pics that's it's leaning forward a tiny bit. I have also found that shoes effect how well a blade scrapes and on paved surfaces shoes aren't needed on any plow. Shoes do help a loader operator to find the proper angle to run the blade I have found but this is simply my OP.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know who's opinion I would consider more valuable. The guy with 72 years experience (9 years. 8 blades) using this manufactuers product or the guy thats looking at the pictures and quoting numbers off the web site.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

JD Dave;1424666 said:


> To the OP yes take 1 spacer out and try it. I think you'll just have to wear down the edges on the bottom of the blade, your cutting edge is still like new from what I can see and you must be running it at the correct angle because your wing edges have worn evenly.





JD Dave;1423636 said:


> On edit, I don't really remember our wear edge sitting down that low, it looks as though you can wear quite a bit of that off.





JD Dave;1424614 said:


> I can tell by the pic 100% you need to raise your shoes as your blade is tipped forward to much. I also think the wear edge under the blade is to stop the snow trail between the wing edges but I could be wrong. Your blade is a newer style as mine do not have that piece and people have complained about them leaving a small trail.





JD Dave;1424794 said:


> I have also found that shoes effect how well a blade scrapes and on paved surfaces shoes aren't needed on any plow. Shoes do help a loader operator to find the proper angle to run the blade I have found but this is simply my OP.


I got in touch with Horst Welding today and JD you are right. Those steel wear plates are something that is fairly new and they are suppose to help with trailing snow and do wear with the cutting edge. I'm not sure how they are suppose to help with trailing snow but thats what they told me. They did say when it comes time to flip or replace the edge I could build them back up but must people don't bother with it. They also talked about making them replaceable, not sure if they will or not. As far as the shoes go, they said they would like to see more wear on the shoes , I told them that if I did that it would affect the way the plow scraped and he kinda chuckled. I have never used a plow that I have run the shoes on, but I figured I would try it on this one because of the weight. I think I will take JD's advise and take a spacer out to raise the shoes. 
BTW, they were super to deal with and seem like good people.Thumbs Up

JD, thanks for your real world advise on this plow.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Its getting to be that time again. SnowWing is ready to go with a new 3/4" harden cutting edge Thumbs Up! Lets hope it holds up better then the stock 1/2" edge.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

We've ground everyone of those off every one of our plows. Like to get every inch of the cutting edge we can out of them. They do leave a tiny windrow now but if you're using the wide steel shoes that bolt to the trip edge it's self they tend to pick it up and it's no longer a large issue. 

Watch your wings . From experience I've found that running the blade pitched forward a bit will cause some weird wear on the shoes for the wings and they will start to do some funky stuff like jam in the wing and not drop out or break the spring inside and once again not fall out.

Oh and take what Horsts "engineering dept" says with a grain of salt. a prime example of why is our 7330 Under mount. It never quite fit right there was a gap of about a half inch between the tractor sides and the mount. After talking to Horst a few times they relegated that they are hearing about this from a few customers and are working on a shim kit. About 2 weeks later I receive a package from them. Says shim kit on the label, I open it and there is literally a dozen 5/8s grade 8 washers in the box. Not a word of a lie.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

potskie;1500078 said:


> We've ground everyone of those off every one of our plows. Like to get every inch of the cutting edge we can out of them. They do leave a tiny windrow now but if you're using the wide steel shoes that bolt to the trip edge it's self they tend to pick it up and it's no longer a large issue.
> 
> Watch your wings . From experience I've found that running the blade pitched forward a bit will cause some weird wear on the shoes for the wings and they will start to do some funky stuff like jam in the wing and not drop out or break the spring inside and once again not fall out.
> 
> Oh and take what Horsts "engineering dept" says with a grain of salt. a prime example of why is our 7330 Under mount. It never quite fit right there was a gap of about a half inch between the tractor sides and the mount. After talking to Horst a few times they relegated that they are hearing about this from a few customers and are working on a shim kit. About 2 weeks later I receive a package from them. Says shim kit on the label, I open it and there is literally a dozen 5/8s grade 8 washers in the box. Not a word of a lie.


Thanks potskie. I had good luck with the plow last year with the exception of the main cutting edge wearing ridiculously fast.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Greentmboy, how much trouble do you have with the wing cutting edges wearing unevenly with pitching the plow to far forward? Do you constantly have to adjust the wing cutting edges so when they are extended out wide they are as flat as the cutting edge? Hope this is clear: So if you tilt the plow forward slightly the front of the wing cutting edge will wear faster than the back when in box shape, then when you go to open the wings wide, the cutting edges are off the ground at the far ends.

Also, I understand why they would want those wear bars to be a replaceable item as you should now have a slight gap under them with your putting a new cutting edge on. Could you take a picture of it now from behind like the picture you took before? The plow would be in box position and we would be able to see how far off the ground the wear bars are, thats where the snow trail will be when wings are open. Thanks.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1500105 said:


> Thanks potskie. I had good luck with the plow last year with the exception of the main cutting edge wearing ridiculously fast.


That they do. If you plow the majority of the time on asphalt like 90% or more check with horst as they sell a special hardened shoe. Switching to them I went from a cutting edge every season to just flipping them every season (with new shoes every flip). Mind you this is a 4200 series on a tractor.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

WIPensFan;1500118 said:


> Greentmboy, how much trouble do you have with the wing cutting edges wearing unevenly with pitching the plow to far forward? Do you constantly have to adjust the wing cutting edges so when they are extended out wide they are as flat as the cutting edge? Hope this is clear: So if you tilt the plow forward slightly the front of the wing cutting edge will wear faster than the back when in box shape, then when you go to open the wings wide, the cutting edges are off the ground at the far ends.
> 
> Also, I understand why they would want those wear bars to be a replaceable item as you should now have a slight gap under them with your putting a new cutting edge on. Could you take a picture of it now from behind like the picture you took before? The plow would be in box position and we would be able to see how far off the ground the wear bars are, thats where the snow trail will be when wings are open. Thanks.


I don't have any trouble with the wing edges. The mounting holes in the wing edges are slotted and have a small leaf-spring style spring that sits between the bottom of the wing and top of the cutting edge and that allows the edge to follow the terrain or keep it flat to the surface if the plow is tilted forward a bit. When I get my skid back to the shop I will take some pic's.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

potskie;1500123 said:


> That they do. If you plow the majority of the time on asphalt like 90% or more check with horst as they sell a special hardened shoe. Switching to them I went from a cutting edge every season to just flipping them every season (with new shoes every flip). Mind you this is a 4200 series on a tractor.


I find if I have the shoe contacting the ground it doesn't scrape well. I leave them up a bit and allow the edge to make full contact with the ground, thats why I went with a 3/4" edge hoping it will wear longer.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1500314 said:


> I don't have any trouble with the wing edges. The mounting holes in the wing edges are slotted and have a small leaf-spring style spring that sits between the bottom of the wing and top of the cutting edge and that allows the edge to follow the terrain or keep it flat to the surface if the plow is tilted forward a bit. When I get my skid back to the shop I will take some pic's.


I didn't realize the wing edges floated like that, my bad. Thanks for posting some more pictures.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

WIPensFan;1500118 said:


> Greentmboy, how much trouble do you have with the wing cutting edges wearing unevenly with pitching the plow to far forward? Do you constantly have to adjust the wing cutting edges so when they are extended out wide they are as flat as the cutting edge? Hope this is clear: So if you tilt the plow forward slightly the front of the wing cutting edge will wear faster than the back when in box shape, then when you go to open the wings wide, the cutting edges are off the ground at the far ends.
> 
> Also, I understand why they would want those wear bars to be a replaceable item as you should now have a slight gap under them with your putting a new cutting edge on. Could you take a picture of it now from behind like the picture you took before? The plow would be in box position and we would be able to see how far off the ground the wear bars are, thats where the snow trail will be when wings are open. Thanks.


Here yeah go.


----------

